

Building Modular Web Apps with Rack & Sinatra - laktek
http://www.web2media.net/laktek/2010/12/22/building-modular-web-apps-with-rack-sinatra/

======
andrewvc
Interesting article, but I'm not sold on the benefits of N rack mini-apps vs a
rails app w/ multiple controllers, the author even mentions that each mini-app
is, in-essence, a controller. It honestly mostly just sounds like more of a
pain in the ass.

I like sinatra, it's great for small apps, especially ones that do need to be
embedded in other apps (resque-web, the resque control panel for example).
However, I think a lot of people just end up making their own shitty version
of Rails with it.

~~~
laktek
Actually, using n-rack mini-apps to replace, your Rails web app is not
advisable. However, on cases where you need more fine grain control and
customizing Rails can be a PITA, it's better to build the app from barebone
Rack & Sinatra, using necessary middleware & libraries.

Though each mini-app looks like a controller, it beyond a controller because
it's self contained.

~~~
aeden
"cases where you need more fine grain control and customizing Rails can be a
PITA"

I'd love to see some examples where customizing Rails is a PITA and made
easier by using Sinatra.

Personally I have little trouble making Rails do what I want, since I can get
at the underlying Rack objects when I need to do things at the HTTP protocol
level.

